# Skyway Help



## pierjunky (Dec 7, 2008)

Hello all, Im heading over to the skyway for the first time in about 2 weeks and im alittle puzzled on what gear to bring. I guess this depends on what will be biting but i have no idea. I generally fish sebastian and cocoa beach so my existing gear is setup for that. I have 2 heavy spinning setups, 2 medium spinning setups, 2 medium conventional and 1 heavy conventional setups along with a sabiki rod and multiple surf rods. Which of these should i bring and how show i rig them? Also what bait works best, which part of the pier should i check out and where might i get said bait? Many thanks to anyone who replies, im lost......


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Personally , I would bring the medium set-ups ( both conventional and spinning), along with sabiki , and a pier net since there is an approximate 18 foot drop from the pier to the water. There are baithouses on both the North and South piers which have bait and equipment , but a little more costly than off-pier . Bring the surf rod only if fishing the beaches , passes , or flats .

Currently , there is no white bait showing , but that can/ might change depending on air /water temps ; many pin fish at the pier and on the bay points. Bait used : primarily shrimp, mullet , fresh and frozen chunks, ...and fiddlers.
Bring spoons ,stingsilvers , and gotcha's for spanish ; although lately some are commiong in on medium sized sabikis.
Bring artis for color or stained waters .

Sea Trout , sheepshead , whiting , sea bass , flounder , and redfish showing regularly ; some sporatic spanish mackeral showing , generally small but legal . Pomps are hit-n-miss.

Where to fish : ask at the toll boths , and at both bait houses since different locations seem to be more productive than others, but it depends on which is the desired species.
North Pier: 727-865-0668
South Pier: 941-729-0117


Fishwander


----------



## pierjunky (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks for the help, i really appreciate it. I will be there this friday night and i cant wait. I should have everything i need but should i bring my cast net or will i get it hung up?


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

> pierjunky:
> I should have everything i need but should i bring my cast net or will i get it hung up?


You can bring the cast net but bait , other than pinfish , hasn't been all that plentyful. There are occassional sardines and greenbacks , but they're only arround sporadicly and so far have been unpredictable .

Unless you can effectively use a "count-down method", and time your retrieval to just before the net hits bottom , I would only bring and use a "cheapie" cast net . There is too much debris ( sinkers , hooks , lures , concrete chunks) on the bottom to risk any quality net . Its a choice 

Fishwander


----------

